# Food Safety News Wed 12/18/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 18, 2019)

Food Safety News
Wed 12/18/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Smaller but still superior is the motto of U.S. veal farmers*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 18, 2019 12:06 am Editor’s note: For additional coverage of the Dutch veal industry, please see: “A close look at Dutch veal — dubbed safest in the world.” If veal is on your shopping list, Dale Bakke says you need not go looking for an imported brand shipped from “halfway around the world.” Bakke acknowledges the Dutch are the...  Continue Reading



* Enzi-Tester bill would make FDA-USDA agreement on cell-culture technology the law of the land*
By News Desk on Dec 18, 2019 12:05 am A bipartisan pair of influential Western senators wants to “cement into law how government agencies regulate food produced using animal cell-culture technology.” Sens. Mike Enzi, R-WY, and Jon Tester, D-MT, have introduced legislation to ensure that an agreement reached earlier this year between the Food and Drug Administration and the U.S. Department of Agriculture will...  Continue Reading



* Families of two people with Salmonella who died speak ahead of inquest*
By News Desk on Dec 18, 2019 12:03 am The families of two people who died after being infected with Salmonella have spoken out ahead of an inquest into the deaths. Sandra Blake and Stewart Graham died about the time Public Health England linked a 2018 Salmonella outbreak to items including pork bought at Chapman and Sons in Blackhall Colliery, County Durham. Sandra’s husband,...  Continue Reading



* Food safety complaints expected to rise this month; anti-waste efforts continue*
By News Desk on Dec 18, 2019 12:01 am Complaints of food poisoning, allergic reactions and foreign bodies in food could increase by more than half during the holidays this December, according to Food Alert. The company, which provides food safety and health and safety services, software and training to businesses, found the number of food complaints received during December last year was up...  Continue Reading



* Publisher’s Platform: Needed – Passionate Advocate*
By Bill Marler on Dec 17, 2019 11:16 pm For those of you who read these fine pages of Food Safety News produced by Dan, Coral, Joe, Jonan, Cookson, and our many contributors on a daily basis for the last ten years, I try not – well, at least – not too often, to interject my legal side with my publisher side. Here is...  Continue Reading


* Petland puppies again tied to outbreak of bacterial illnesses*
By Coral Beach on Dec 17, 2019 07:24 pm Marking the fourth year in a row for such illnesses, federal officials are investigating an outbreak of multidrug-resistant Campylobacter infections traced to contact with pet store puppies. At least 30 people across 13 states are infected with the outbreak strain of Campylobacter jejuni, according to an announcement today from the Centers for Disease Control and...  Continue Reading


* Coaticook brand Cheddar cheese recalled due to possible Listeria monocytogenes*
By News Desk on Dec 17, 2019 02:01 pm Quebec-based Laiterie Coaticook Ltée is recalling certain Coaticook brand cheddar cheese because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products. The CFIA is making sure that industry is removing the recalled products from the marketplace, according to...  Continue Reading


----------

